# Ranitomeya froglet bloated?



## FrogkeeperTH (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello guys,

I have a ranitomeya froglet that just popped out from the water with a teeny bit of tail left.
He seems to be bloated (i think). Heres a picture:









What do you guys think? Is he bloated? If so is there anything i can do to help the poor thing?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The angle of the picture isn't great, for me, but he looks like most of my Ranitomeya do when they come out of the water.


----------



## FrogkeeperTH (Aug 10, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> The angle of the picture isn't great, for me, but he looks like most of my Ranitomeya do when they come out of the water.


Hey, yah sorry hes a bit hard to photograph but here are a few more pictures:






























Thanks for your reply


----------



## FrogkeeperTH (Aug 10, 2021)

Update:

He looks pretty normal today, i may have freaked out too soon lol


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I kept Ranitomeya, but my freshly morphed froglets are all a little round. Pumilio, tincs, histrionica, and as far as I remember my variabilis froglets from a while back looked very similar. Just curious, what does your grow out enclosure look like? I've steered clear of sphagnum moss as a substrate as it holds too much moisture for my liking.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

It's hard to say, but I've had at least one Ranitomeya froglet morph out looking like the one in your photo and struggled along for a few weeks but ultimately didn't survive. He was also pretty slow moving around in addition to looking a little different than the others. I never nailed down what was wrong with him other than a bad morph. 

Is he pretty active, or pretty sluggish?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd say this guy looks a bit bloated in my experience, but wait a few days and see what happens when he becomes more active.


----------

